# Tinctorius or Auratus?



## Wingnut2711 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi All,

I am trying to decide which dart frogs to go for. I really fancy Azerus tincs or some green/Bronze or Blue/black Auratus.

Viv is a 450 x 450 x 600 zoomed and is all planted up. Which species is likely to use the viv to is maximum? I have read Auratus can be shy but will climb where as tincs can be bold but will mostly stick to lower ground. I also have a feeling Leucs may be the best for this but for some reason I really don't fancy them,

I am hoping to get a pair, maybe a trio if space permits, no real interest in breeding and of course am not planning to mix any,

Anyone speak from experience?

Marc.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I think Tincs will be your best bet here.
Don`t get suckered in with this Tincs don`t climb crap.
If you give them the levels to climb up onto they will use them.
You have to bear in mind that these frogs in the wild will climb up to all sorts of heights.
Remember that Pums will climb 100ft or more, yet we stick them in a viv barely 2ft high ?
And your worried about them climbing 60cm ?
My Tincs use all the viv.
My Terribs climb the doors, a ground dwelling frog.
You go out and get what you want and don`t be worrying about them climbing or not.
And once you get them remember the obligatory photos to show them off :2thumb:.


Mike


----------



## Wingnut2711 (Feb 16, 2015)

frogman955 said:


> I think Tincs will be your best bet here.
> Don`t get suckered in with this Tincs don`t climb crap.
> If you give them the levels to climb up onto they will use them.
> You have to bear in mind that these frogs in the wild will climb up to all sorts of heights.
> ...




Wow, that's a very very good point Mike! I hadn't though about it like that .
I'm glad you said tincs :2thumb: exactly what I really want.

How many would you recommend ? I'm completely interested in doing the best for my frogs so don't want to cram as many as I can in, but would I be better with a pair or trio in your opinion? 

I have started to practice culturing fruit flies and started the first culture on my own today and the viv is growing in nicely. 

Thanks for your reply,

Marc.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Tincs probably bolder,auratus can be very shy,it takes time really. climbing Mike's covered. Tincs probably best in pairs or if you have a big enough viv and the right frogs(ie ones that just like each other)a male high group might work. Auratus better in groups,generally speaking. 

Get a frog you adore,leucs are seriously cool,but they are to be your frogs so choose what you like,you'll be looking out for them for years hopefully.

seeya

Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> Get a frog you adore,leucs are seriously cool,but* they are to be your frogs so choose what you like,you'll be looking out for them for years hopefully*.
> 
> seeya
> 
> Stu



That there is the main point Marc.
I know 2 people with Tincs that are pushing 15 years old so with the right care you`ll have them a while.
Not long ago I would have said get a trio.
Now ?
I`m not so sure.
As time has gone on I`m becoming a believer in keeping Tincs in pairs, and I know others who share this same view.
So far the only frog I`ve found to live in complete harmony with no fighting that I`ve ever seen after having them for several years are Bastis, Terribs and Leucs.
But I must stress that with Bastis the only way this can happen is by having ONLY ONE male.
2 males will definitely go for it.
All other pums I`ve had I`ve seen females fighting, but for some reason the Basti females get along okay and I have 2 groups of four. (see below)
Colin (ColinM) was it not you that sold me a trio of yellow Bastis several years ago ?
If so, 2 of them can be seen below.


Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> That there is the main point Marc.
> I know 2 people with Tincs that are pushing 15 years old so with the right care you`ll have them a while.
> Not long ago I would have said get a trio.
> Now ?
> ...


sorry guys I just have to say goddammit mike that is a lovely pic,it's why i quoted hopefully I'll have to look at it twice tomorrow:whistling2:

man we have both always loved bastis, he he, my lot did 5 not 4 doh:bash: Ahh bless 'em,twins almost in their:a bit orange at the mo.still just ootw,but I'd lay a bet they will look close to those,frankly I'll be chuffed if they do.

Sorry I'll go back to me hole,lovel pic bro:2thumb:

Stu


----------

